
Amazon and Microsoft staff used company emails to buy sex - daegloe
http://www.newsweek.com/metoo-microsoft-amazon-trafficking-prostitution-sex-silicon-valley-755611
======
larrymcp
For balance, it's worth pointing out that many law-enforcement agencies now
use the term "sex trafficking" to describe cases that are merely prostitution.
This case appears to be no exception. Further reading about this case by
Elizabeth Nolan Brown in Reason Magazine:

[http://reason.com/archives/2016/09/09/the-truth-about-us-
sex...](http://reason.com/archives/2016/09/09/the-truth-about-us-sex-
trafficking)

------
dominotw
Can't you simply spoof your email account?

